# How to Clean Your Car's Engine - Both Cosmetic Engine Detailing & Engine Degreaser an



## Mike Phillips

*How to Clean Your Car's Engine - Both Cosmetic Engine Detailing & Engine Degreaser an*

*How to Clean Your Car's Engine - Both Cosmetic Engine Detailing & Engine Degreaser and Water Detailing - New Video Series*






Products I like to use when detailing engines and engine compartments

*BLACKFIRE All-In-One Trim & Tire Protectant*

Because this dressing has a cleaner in it, you can actually use it all by itself to both clean and dress and engine compartment. It's water based so to be honest it doesn't last as long as a solvent or silicone based oily dressing but it also doesn't leave an oily or greasy finish. Because it's water soluble it's easy to wash off and the key thing about this is this makes it easy and fast to use this product often or at least on a regular basis. This is actually a strong point to me because you actually want a product you can use on a regular basis without a greasy mess to key word, maintain your engine compartment. There's no such thing as _*one and done*_ when it comes to the engine compartment.

*Wheel Woolies Boar's Hair Wheel Brush*

I love this brush. I use it not only for cleaning the face of wheels, at which it's the BEST at but as you see in this video I also use it for engine detailing. The bristles are what make it the BEST. They are not so soft they just lay over instead of agitating and not so stiff that they won't get into all the irregular shapes where the ends of the bristles can actually do some work.

If you wash the brush out after each use you'll get years of high performance use out of it. I can't recommend this brush enough. Get one.

*Speed Master Wheel Brush*

Another great brush but for different reasons. Since the brush is long and the bristles are in a cylinder shape, this plus the flexible shaft make this brush great for getting into all the tight areas a brush like the Wheel Woolies Boar's Hair Wheel Brush can't get into. You really need both. Plus the Speedmaster is great for cleaning the barrels of your car's wheels behind the wheel face and also the backs and sides of wheel spokes.

*Metro Blaster SideKick Professional Series*

This is a MUST HAVE tool in my opinion. Especially if you don't own an air compressor. You can plug it in anywhere and it actually has a lot of power. Plus there's a foam filter on the bottom where fresh air is brought into the unit so the air coming out is clean. The long flexible hose makes it easy to maneuver the blast of air wherever you need it. A great tool made in America that you're going to love after you use it the first time.

There are other tools and products shown but the above are the key products and tools.

Call our Customer Care Staff at *1-800-869-3011* and reference this video and they can help you get everything you need to detail your engine like a pro.


----------



## Mike Phillips

Here's some screenshots from this video...

The first part of the video goes over Cosmetic Engine Detailing. With practice you can do this under 20 minutes.




























The second part goes over traditional engine detailing where you're using an engine degreaser and spraying the engine and engine compartment with water.

In the video I teach the secret to doing this safely and it's a simple *$5.00* tool.


----------



## Pilot Pete

Great guide Mike. 

Can I ask if you know of an alternative product to do the same under-bonnet (sorry, hood ;-) job as the Blackfire All-in-one Trim and Tyre Protectant as it does not appear to be available here in the UK?

Many thanks

Pete


----------

